# removing PL premium on block foundation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to be easy. I would not use a grinder, I believe it will just gum up.
A chisle or my ossilating saw with the blade with no teeth has worked for me.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe you could soften the stuff w/ xylene, toluene, or acetone. Wear gloves, as they will diffuse into your skin in a heartbeat. (Hey; get the PL good and saturated w/ one of those, then light it! :laughing


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Chisel if it is brittle enough.


----------

